# INTERNAL SERVER ERROR ON acs.org.au skill assessment page



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi

I am facing these 2 problems on acs.org.au - skills assessment. 
Just uploaded passport pdf on 1st page. 

it gives 2 issues:

1. state options do not appear in drop down.

2. error comes on save and continue option saying - INTERNAL SERVER ERROR.

Page address: https://www.acs.org.au/msa/secure/personal-details.html

Please help.
i was just trying to apply for ACS.

Thank you so much


----------



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

Genius Ideas said:


> Hi
> 
> I am facing these 2 problems on acs.org.au - skills assessment.
> Just uploaded passport pdf on 1st page.
> ...



Somebody please help on this, i am stuck even after clearing cache.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Am also getting the same error, tried in different browsers still no luck


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

it worked for me without any error,please give a try again.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Im also getting Internal Server Error when I try to update the Qualification and experience page. 

I emailed to ASC as well. 

how did you guys resolve this ?


----------

